# Brush Piles on South End of Lanier



## fishingguy61 (Sep 10, 2012)

Does anyone know where there are good brush piles on the south end of Lanier? Tried trolling all around Shoal Creek for crappie Sunday. No crappie caught, just two spots.


----------



## steve lee (Sep 10, 2012)

*brush*

very little brush in lanier!


----------



## pbmang (Sep 10, 2012)

You can just idle around the humps and points out there and are bound to find a bunch of brush.  Also, look around the boat docks that have lights pointing into the water and rod holders fastened to them.

I went to Lanier for the first time in years on Friday and was able to find brush in a matter of a few minutes just by poking around on secondary points and humps.


----------



## Ahab (Sep 10, 2012)

If you don't have side imaging, trolling u-rigs will find then in a jiffy, never fails me.


----------



## cuz1220 (Sep 10, 2012)

they are everywhere, just need to find the depth of the ones with fish.  Look off of points and humps almost everyone of them has a brushpile!!!


----------



## tombranchjr (Sep 10, 2012)

The Corp of Engineers have removed all the brush after the FLW fished their event.


----------



## EugeneT (Sep 10, 2012)

what!!


----------



## Coenen (Sep 10, 2012)

There's a good one for sure on the secondary point immediately south of the Bald Ridge #5 marker.  The point that marker sits on itself isn't too bad either.

Judging from the Corps online map book I'd guess the play from a boat would be to lay off in the 35-40ft. curve and cast towards the shore.  I've seen a ton of guys drive right over that brush pile casting towards the shoreline and miss it.  Again, ballparking from the map book, I'd say that the pile itself sits in the 20-25ft range, given current water levels.

That's at least 1 for ya!


----------



## fishingga (Sep 11, 2012)

Coming out of Aqualand boat ramp there is some good brush and saw lots of crappie on them last weekend.  Around 25 to 30 feet near the island.


----------



## fishingguy61 (Sep 11, 2012)

fishingga said:


> Coming out of Aqualand boat ramp there is some good brush and saw lots of crappie on them last weekend.  Around 25 to 30 feet near the island.



Thanks. Never put in at Aqualand but may need to check it out. Also heard rumor of a buried roadbed "near" the gas pump at Aqualand. Have you heard of it?


----------



## Coenen (Sep 11, 2012)

Do you have a map of the lake?  I know that on the "Fishing" Topos, available at Pro-Shops and the like, some of the old roadbeds are marked.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 11, 2012)

Most of the good brush piles are'nt even in water lol!


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's 5 lol. I've marked 6 or so more on it since them


----------



## EZ Spin (Sep 12, 2012)

All the brush has been removed! LOL! I have literally hundreds of piles marked below Browns Bridge and have been around when some were sunk. I find new ones every day and I bet I am around when some new ones are sunk very soon (Note I believe it is illegal to sink brush unless you get a CORP permit so that is why I have just "been around" when they are sunk!) Just about every point, hump and cove will have both old and new brush on or in it. If you have a Humminbird with Side Imaging it easy to find them and you can also see the fresh ones because the leaves actually show up on the screen if your unit is tuned in correctly. If not you can use the old criss-cross method and find them with an standard 2D unit. I fished with Keith Pace and he is one of the best crappie anglers I know and he took me out last year and we sat and cast his companies Crappie Jigs and Micro Spoons through submerged trees and brush in 10 to 20 foot and caught a good bit this time of year (at least he did-ten to every couple I got!). I used to troll or lake rake or spider rig Lanier and West Point a bunch when I was younger and that action should be pretty good through fall. I would get off main lake. Shoal Creek should have some productive areas in the coves right now but when you find some brush try casting and working the jigs through the brush. Blessings! E


----------



## RangerZ21 (Sep 12, 2012)

pbmang said:


> You can just idle around the humps and points out there and are bound to find a bunch of brush.  Also, look around the boat docks that have lights pointing into the water and rod holders fastened to them.
> 
> I went to Lanier for the first time in years on Friday and was able to find brush in a matter of a few minutes just by poking around on secondary points and humps.



X2


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 12, 2012)

EVERY point has brush


----------



## lipsticker (Sep 13, 2012)

Come on Scott....help the man out! I know you have a few hundred you don`t fish any more...lol!


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 13, 2012)

South end is loaded with brush. Use your graph. Flowery Branch Bay and Young Deer has good bumps and bunks of brushpiles. Shaky heads with any color worm be your friend!


----------



## fishingguy61 (Sep 13, 2012)

TroyBoy30 said:


> Here's 5 lol. I've marked 6 or so more on it since them



Where are these?


----------



## EZ Spin (Sep 13, 2012)

Those are TroyBoy's way points on his Humminbird Lake Master Map (note the super detailed typography-some of the best I have ever seen). The camera icons and the small dots are way points where he has probably marked brush or other things of interest. I suspect the reason he says LOL is because he left off one minor detail-the actual GPS way points! I have a very good guess where it is but most anglers don't give away their best brush so my lips are sealed. I think the point is that there are brush piles, rock piles, timber, sunken boats, etc... that hold fish all over the lake. Just takes a little work (very little if you have Side Imaging) to find these under water honey holes. Good fishing and Blessings! E


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Sep 13, 2012)

You are correct. I'm sure that spot is not a secret but I'm not gonna share the coordinates. lol I will say it's in the lake Lanier islands area. Most of my spots are since I put in at shoal creek. 

I love the lake master chip. The depth highlight makes it super easy to find spots. I set it for 20-30 feet in green and cruise around at 75 till I see a big green spot coming up. Stop, scan, mark and fish. Gotta love it.


----------



## fishingga (Sep 14, 2012)

FG61,
You are looking for crappie right?


----------



## fishingguy61 (Sep 14, 2012)

fishingga said:


> FG61,
> You are looking for crappie right?



Yes, indeed. One of the problems is  that I have found lots of sonar activity in Shoal Creek and have taken screen shots (got an error when trying to upload them to the forum) but the arcs I am seeing are usually large and indicate bass/stripers/cats. Would love to see some sonar shots of crappie posted.


----------



## fburris (Sep 15, 2012)

TroyBoy30 said:


> You are correct. I'm sure that spot is not a secret but I'm not gonna share the coordinates. lol I will say it's in the lake Lanier islands area. Most of my spots are since I put in at shoal creek.
> 
> I love the lake master chip. The depth highlight makes it super easy to find spots. I set it for 20-30 feet in green and cruise around at 75 till I see a big green spot coming up. Stop, scan, mark and fish. Gotta love it.



I agree, that chip looks super with the way you are able to highlight.


----------



## fburris (Sep 15, 2012)

fishingguy61 said:


> Yes, indeed. One of the problems is  that I have found lots of sonar activity in Shoal Creek and have taken screen shots (got an error when trying to upload them to the forum) but the arcs I am seeing are usually large and indicate bass/stripers/cats. Would love to see some sonar shots of crappie posted.



Some crappy fisherman chime in, but I think crappy(lol) show up almost like a tree on my Lowrance, they are bunched tighter. At least that is what I figured them to be, and hybrids show up more like lines? That is what I have come to determine, but it is just a guess at what I have been able to catch based on what I see. When I can't get bit by bass, I usually will drop a spoon and crappie or hybrids usually volunteer to show themselves on the spoon.


----------



## fishingguy61 (Sep 15, 2012)

TroyBoy30 said:


> You are correct. I'm sure that spot is not a secret but I'm not gonna share the coordinates. lol I will say it's in the lake Lanier islands area. Most of my spots are since I put in at shoal creek.
> 
> I love the lake master chip. The depth highlight makes it super easy to find spots. I set it for 20-30 feet in green and cruise around at 75 till I see a big green spot coming up. Stop, scan, mark and fish. Gotta love it.



What make/model of sonar are you using?


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Humminbird 1198


----------



## BassCatMike (Sep 15, 2012)

When I am looking for new places to fish I will keep my boat in 20 to 30 feet of water and cast out in front of the boat, that way I can see any brush on my sonar and feel any with my jig. I have found many brush piles this way.


----------



## fishingguy61 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Crappie?*

Got some screen shots today. Please tell me if any are of crappie. Curious about the stacked arcs.


----------



## fishingguy61 (Sep 16, 2012)

BassCatMike said:


> When I am looking for new places to fish I will keep my boat in 20 to 30 feet of water and cast out in front of the boat, that way I can see any brush on my sonar and feel any with my jig. I have found many brush piles this way.



Been using various crappie jigs and grub colors on 4 rods to no avail in 20-40 feet. Think I'm going to tip them with minnows next weekend. One of these goofy combos has to work.


----------



## fishingguy61 (Sep 16, 2012)

TroyBoy30 said:


> Humminbird 1198



Thanks. Beyond my pay grade right now, but hope to buy a 'Bird 597 with DI in the near future.


----------

